

http://NaijaPulse.com - Nigerian Microblogging Service - technosexy

I'd be happy if you take a look at http://naijapulse.com.<p>It's a microblogging service for the nigerian online community to share updates about themselves and what is happening around them with friends, colleagues, family and fans.<p>It is based on the open microbloging protocol and powered by laconica, the service provides all of twitters' features and a little bit more.<p>I'd be very happy to have your views on the website.<p>Thank you in anticipation
======
Mikee
Site is neat and great colours, you might need to do a little bit of re-
desining to distinguish fron identi.ca. The software behind it is however
sound so I suppose you are on a good footing. Are Nigerians really interested
in these kind of services? Overall I think its good.

